# Rapido panel error



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We have recent bought a 2005 Rapido 997m, we are getting an alarm going off on the control panel above the door with the message,'restart block'. This usually happens while driving, switching off the panel will stop it , but usually it will stop on its own after a short time, you can't always stop and reset.
Has anybody had this problem, I will go back to the dealer but I bet it won't go off then!
Dangerous


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is it a CBE or Schreiber panel?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a " glitch". Try disconnecting the leisure battery for a few minutes and then reconnecting to see if you still have the same problem.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I forgot to say it is a Scheiber panel, and I have disconnected batteries.
Very quick replies, thanks.
Dangerous


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I only have a cbe manual and there is nothing in it covering what you are experiencing. Do you have a Schreiber handbook?


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

The manual does not mention the fault that we are getting, I suspect there is a loose connection somewhere, just got to keep looking.
Dangerous


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have just read the schreiber Handbook for mine and it doesnt mention it, BUT It does say how to Stop the contro. panel and restart it.

I don't know if it could mean that, well here is how to do it

Press and hold the Ok button until screen displays "Standby" then after press the Ok button to restart.


Hope this works.

Have you tried removing your control panel and checked the connections at the rear ?


----------

